# Biesse Rover 24 problems



## TemeculaTom (Aug 7, 2009)

This is my first post and I wish it could be of a friendlier nature.
Have any of you had performance problems with the Biesse Rover24.
Bought it new in 2003 and after 50+ service calls we unplugged it in 2006.
Put it into storage in 2007.
Now we are in litigation and all we wanted was a machine that worked!
So if any of you have had these issues please contact me or post.
Thanks!
TemWood


----------

